# Wanna see one of the Boston K9 team members?



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I knew they were there... just look at him. 
Beautiful boy.
He is actually military, right?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They just better not send in a dog to be sacrificed to apprehend the crazy. They have him cornered now and watching the newsfeed, several dogs are working this.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Gorgeous :wub:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

They went to high school here, and one is said to even have gotten a scholarship. 
They have been here for 10 years. Insane.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Sunflowers, The day of the Boston bombing there was a K9 handler working a bomb dog that reminded me so much of Hans. It's good to see these dogs working, I just hope all LEO's and dogs remain safe.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> Sunflowers, The day of the Boston bombing there was a K9 handler working a bomb dog that reminded me so much of Hans.


I know, right? 

He comes from those lines. I feel so honored to be able to own such a magnificent dog.

Actually, he was in his ex pen right next to the TV, as I took the picture of that working boy.
Sometimes I feel very sorry for Hans.
He has to be a pet.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> I know, right?
> 
> He comes from those lines. I feel so honored to be able to own such a magnificent dog.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, I don't feel sorry for Hans and I 'm sure if he could talk he would tell you he's a lucky boy


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you for posting this picture. Love it!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Awesomely beautiful dog. I was noticing a few of them on TV last night and I was coveting them all....


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

They just showed a real nice looking one on tv. I wonder how many are working right now.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for the pic. I always look for them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I just saw another one, muzzled, searching bushes and cars.

They also showed a GSD, I don't know if it was the same one, in a down stay by a police car.
Watching the video footage of the shootout from last night, I am certain I heard German Shepherd barking. At least, it sounded like one to me.

Meanwhile, my K9 is hanging out by the fan, putting his ball on my knee, and getting hand fed ice chips.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

And here is a Mal! Look how fit he is.

I wonder if people who see him think the cops don't feed him, LOL.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Mal's always look like that(or should!)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> e.
> 
> Meanwhile, my K9 is hanging out by the fan, putting his ball on my knee, and getting hand fed ice chips.


Yep that about sums it up


----------

